# USB out to RCA in



## wutsinaname (Jul 11, 2008)

I am trying to find a way to take a camera I have that sends the video out via usb, and connect it to a recorder with RCA inputs. They are ton of stuff for the reverse, But I need to convert USB into RCA. Anyone know of such a thing? I can't find anything.
Thanks


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

Something like this?
http://www.keenzo.com/showproduct.asp?M=SONY&ID=971659&ref=GB


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

You need something with serious intelligence in it, to take the USB digital stream and convert it to analog. Certainly more than just a "lead". Something more like a computer (capture USB to an AVI file, then export as RCA using a suitable video card with VIVO)


----------

